# Team NIO, Oklahoma Chapter



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey guys, I'm the new captain of Team NIO's new Oklahoma chapter. I really wanna get this going here, so all of you that are interested either PM or email me! Thanks!!!


----------



## NIOstyle (Oct 17, 2002)

*Awesome!*

It's going to be awesome! Welcome to the Family!


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Hey Matt

Sorry I haven't been able to get ahold of you about this and meeting up.. I been busy with work then school and the studying that goes along with that... I dunno if you were out tonight, we all had to bail from scronic. But hell talk to you people to see about getting me in.. I don't know much about my car, but have to join in and start somewhere. I am down to support Team NIO and possible make it to Dallas with you all..


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Hey Matt, you going to Dallas March 15th? If so, hit me up on AIM or PM me here. I definately want to go if some of the members here would want to. I'll talk to Greg (El Presidente) and see if he's got plans or what not. Oh well, just let me know. I'm out for Spring Break that next week I believe. Later.


----------



## El_Presidente (Oct 22, 2002)

I might not be able to make it March 15th, I'm hoping to take my car up to missouri for a week or so to get my body kit painted and installed and everything, but I'm not for sure when I'm doing that. But if I'm around I'll definately head down there with you guys.


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

*Thanks*

It was cool meeting up with all of you Saturday Night Matt & Sara, Greg & "The Blonde" lol Nickey ( however she spells it), Corey and forgot your friends name. I think we gotta find some more people that will get out and support the Oklahoma Nissan people including Team NIO, if anything at all. Matt Thanks again for letting me be a Member of the Team NIO Oklahoma Chapter.

WooHoo I should be getting some Progress Springs soo within the next week or so to start modin my car.. 

Later 
Rob


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey Greg, you never really mentioned if you're interested in becomming NIO? Hit me up! [email protected] or 232-1323


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2003)

I would like to join! I dont think there is anything here in Tulsa. but I could be in OKC in like 30 minutes with my `91 240 sx!! j/k!! 

[email protected]


----------



## SkepticNissan (Feb 18, 2003)

Mike, what you want to do first is go to the Team NIO web site at http://www.TEAMNIO.com They will have an application there that you need to fill out. Just some information on you and some question on how you plan on supporting the club and all. Take you time fill that out and have it sent to them or copy and paste it and then send it too [email protected] His name is Matt he is the Team Captin of the Oklahoma Chapter. 

We are just recently started the Oklahoma Chapter, as of right now we have 5 members all together and growing. Thanks for being interested in joining.. 

Later 
Rob


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Would you guys like a NIO section in the "Car Clubs" area of the forum?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

myoung said:


> *Would you guys like a NIO section in the "Car Clubs" area of the forum? *


ABSOLUTELY!!!!!!!!!!

We have several chapters now!!!


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah, sorry about taking forever to respond Mike...

We talked about this at the last big NIO get together, and I think that it's a yes. Let me contact the president and get you a definate answer. =)


----------

